# Space Wolf Grey Hunters



## Larx (May 17, 2009)

Since Grey Hunters' standard gear allows either a bolter vanilla marine or a bolt pistol/chainsword assault marine configure, are people running their Grey Hunters with bolt pistol/chainsword or just bolters? I have yet to see an army list of space wolves that distinguished how they are running them.

I have been running marines for a while, and have really rarely used the rapid fire ability of the bolter since I have them mostly mechanized, so when modeling my grey hunters I have been debating whether to make them more assault heavy with the extra cc so extra attack or making them shooty like a basic vanilla tact squad.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Actually, Grey Hunters get Bolter, Bolt Pistol and Close Combat Weapon.


----------



## Larx (May 17, 2009)

But doesn't the wysiwyg rule mean you have to model them with 2 ccs to get the extra attack in close combat?


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Larx said:


> But doesn't the wysiwyg rule mean you have to model them with 2 ccs to get the extra attack in close combat?


Since all grey hunters/power armored space wolves have the same basic equipment like CSMs, wysiwyg for the standard equipment is generally handwaved.


----------



## VeronaKid (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes, Culler has it right- WYSIWYG is only for characters, anyway. Both Chaos Space Marines and Grey Hunters come standard with bolter, bolt pistol, and chainsword, and thus get the bonus attack in HTH regardless of what the model actually has. This even applies to those models with special weapons; since they replace their bolter with the plasma/melta/flamer option, they still have the 2 HTH weapons.

To answer your modelling question: I normally put a chainsword and bolter (held in one hand, like a big pistol) on my Grey Hunters, to distinguish them from my Blood Claws. Of course, I do have several models who hold their bolters in both hands, just to mix up the appearance of the squad, but I most certainly take the two attacks in HTH regardless.

Hope that this helps.


----------



## Larx (May 17, 2009)

Thanks all that really helps. A friend who plays chaos space marines, we have been shorting him the extra attacks to his vanilla chaos marines, probably would have changed a lot of the out comes of the games, he might have actually won one :grin:. In 10+ he has only won once :shok:. I pretty sure the outcome would be way different if he had those extra cc attacks.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

you should really stop cheating your friend then!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> you should really stop cheating your friend then!


it sounds more like they made a mistake, not that he was cheating, thats why you ask the question in the first place isn't it? to actually learn.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> it sounds more like they made a mistake, not that he was cheating, thats why you ask the question in the first place isn't it? to actually learn.


well it was supposed to be a joke, I just didnt feel like putting


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

i think running them in a rhino with 10 guys and 2 plasma guns. Blood claws IMO are much better in close combat so the hunters make great close range firebases. as with all space wolves they dont do badly in close combat either


----------



## TheUnmarked (May 19, 2008)

I think Grey hunters are much better than Bloodclaws at CC since they have higher BS And WS, their pistols hit more often before the charge and the opponent doesn't hit them back so easily. With WS 3 bloodclaws hit on 4's against marines, but are hit back on 3's. Grey hunters are 4's and 4's so survive better and kill Low WS squads better, and the points are the same anyhow.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Widowmaker666 said:


> i think running them in a rhino with 10 guys and 2 plasma guns. Blood claws IMO are much better in close combat so the hunters make great close range firebases. as with all space wolves they dont do badly in close combat either


Blood claws 'can' be much better in close combat, but really, what do Blood claws have over Grey hunters close combat wise? 1 extra attack on the charge, but at a -1 WS and 5 more models which you cant fit in a cheap Rhino anyway. 

They Also have Headstrong, meaning if your thinking about putting them in a rhino, thats another +1 gone since you DO NOT field Blood claws without atleast a guard with them. and blood claws do NOT have bolters AND pistols like Grey hunters.

All in all, Blood claws Get +9 potential Attacks over Grey hunters of the same squad size to fit in a rhino. BUT, they dont have the Grey hunters Potency at a medium range Via bolt guns, they dont have the extra survivability Grey hunters get with having the extra WS. Grey hunters can do completely without a Wolf guard Battle Leader so they can fit 2 flamers in 1 squad in a rhino if they so choose. 

Blood claws are ONLY good if you can have 15 of them with a wolf guard or wolf priest, IN a rhino. and point effenciency, they just dont add up to hunters.


----------



## Larx (May 17, 2009)

By themselves they don't true and with a leader they barely do. 

Running them a fenris wolf screen makes up for all this 15 fenris wolves with a thunderwolf cavalry unit or Canis makes the screen fairly effective, their huge assault range makes them quick and deadly, not to mention against regular meqs not in cover they will come out about equal in wounds to death because of all those extra attacks. Then bloodclaws right behind them for a counter assault, works fairly well, and don't even need a leader for bloodclaws since they don't have the range to shoot past a wolf screen.
Haven't tested this method but the numbers come up pretty well, and a 15 wolf unit is only 120, cheap, weak true but who is going to pay attention to them over flatout rhinos, razorbacks, thunderwolf cavalry, etc. I plan on trying at least once the gaunt screen strategy with the wolves, letting the wolves lead the spearhead to give my thunderwolves the much needed 4+ cover save.


----------

